# VR6 Head Porting



## bill_g3f (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm about to tear into my head with a die grinder. Other than the typical gasket matching, general smoothing & polishing - any specific recommendations for the VR6?
I've done a number of others with good results - mostly V8s - but this is my first VR6.
Thanks,


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: VR6 Head Porting (bill_g3f)*

Wrong engine forum. This is for the 30v 2.8l V6.


----------

